
The Dark Side of Dark Mode - trentonshell
https://tidbits.com/2019/05/31/the-dark-side-of-dark-mode/
======
noir_lord
As long as a display works by shining a light through something I’ll prefer
dark mode, staring into a lamp for 8-10 hours a day is just unpleasant.

I already have the gamma turned way down on my screens, redshirt installed and
make sure the scene behind the monitor is well lit all of which help but a
good dark code theme (gruvbox usually) makes all the difference.

